# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  Cuantas horas le dedicais al dia?

## mr.magoo

Pues eso que entre leer libros y practicar cuanto tiempo le dedicais al dia? y cuanto es lo minimo aconsejable para ir mejorando?

Esque estoy por comprarme el canuto pero no se si le dedicare poco mas de 1 hora al dia entre leer y practicar y no se si merece la pena....

----------


## mago alber

Aunque digas que no puedes practicar mucho merece la pena, si realmente te gusta la cartomagia, yo sinceramente no tengo muy claro las horas que le echo al día.

Solo se que ahora mismo tengo una baraja al lado mia, cuando veo la tele también y demás, cuando voy a la calle no porque para hacer deporte y eso no voy a llevar una baraja, pero cuando salgo al cine, a casa de algún amigo o sitio así siempre la llevo en el bolsillo, por lo que alomejor en un dia puedo estar 2 o 3 horas con la baraja, otro dia 8, variando, pero la verdad esque sois de los que practican mucho (le echo muchisimas horas) no se los demás!  :Wink1:

----------


## lopez

Yo voy poco a poco, una hora y media más o menos entre semana y de 2 a 3 horas en los fines de semana pero cada uno tiene sus horas, yo creo que es como todo algunos necesitan ,ás horas que otros.

----------


## lopez

Y acerca del canuto, merece la pena, yo me lo he comprado y es un lujo tenerlo, los juegos perfectamente explicados y te explican también formas de mezclar y como realizar cintas...
Es muy bueno, aunque le dediques poco tiempo si eres constante lo acabarás pronto.

----------


## Mago Londrino

Es un hobbye que muchas veces no requiere tiempo como aquél que dice, ya que tu objetivo es dominar las técnicas y sin mirarte las manos ni pensarlas casi, automaticamente no? Pues yo aprovecho k estoy mirando un foro, la TV o escuchando música y en mis manos la baraja, haciendo técnicas que me interesen mejorar... por lo tanto estoy por ejemplo viendo tal serie o pelicula que no me quiero perder, y prácticando con las cartas sin apenas enterarme...  :roll:  

Luego para los juegos, les das el tiempo que necesites y da igual que lo domines en una semana que en dos, mientras lo tengas claro... es saber organizarse un poco.
Saludos

----------


## YaGo

Como dice Mago Londrino, no es cuestión de horas. Eso, evidentemente va ligado a la habilidad manual de cada uno.De todas maneras, yo una vez que tengo dominadas las técnicas más básicas (mezclas y controles), las otras técnicas las practico casi contínuamente, porque siempre voy con el paquetito de cartas del juego que me estoy aprendiendo en ese momento.Si tengo que hacer una cuenta emsley, pues estoy haciéndola todo el rato mientras estudio, o la hamman, o un doble lift, o lo que sea.En realidad no estoy lo que se dice "una hora", sino que estoy contínuamente, pero no dedicado exclusivamente a eso.Eso a la hora de practicar técnicas o las fases de un juego que requieren diferentes técnicas.

Después, cuando ya más o menos se tiene controlada cada fase del juego por separado, es cuando ya sí que estoy tiempo "real" dedicado exclusivamente a estar con la baraja.En esos casos, lo que hago es ensayar el juego unas cuantas veces, hasta que más o menos consigo consonancia entre las fases.Aproximandamente una hora o así, se podría decir.

Menudo rollo que acabo de soltar  :twisted:

----------


## Manel Vicenç

Pues yo opino que es cuestión de horas, y cuantas mas le puedas dedicar, mucho mejor. No solo a practicar juegos, sinó a estudiarlos, repasarlos, ver donde se pueden mejorar. Algunas tecnicas se pueden ensayar mientras estás haciendo otras cosas, como viendo la tele o en el cine.
Yo creo que es imprescindible dedicarle una porción de tiempo al estudio de la teoría magica. Creo que es el tiempo mejor empleado, siempre que luego dediques otro tiempo a aplicar esa teoría para mejorar tus juegos.
Yo aprovecho mis viajes diarios en tren para leer todo lo que puedo, y los ratos de TV para practicar movimientos y técnicas. Le dedico muy poco tiempo, por que no dispongo de mucho. Es importante marcarse un horario semanal, para asegurarse que se le puede dedicar un tiempo fijo. Y marcarse objetivos, y ver como se va abanzando en el estudio. Así no se desperdicia tiempo avanzando sin rumbo.

----------


## JR

Avanzando sin rumbo. ¡Que acierto Manel!

Sin duda ese es el gran peligro en los tiempos que corren. El acceso "fácil" a tanta información invita a emborracharse de todo y a no aprender nada.

Objetivos a corto y medio plazo, intentar focalizarce en lo que nos interesa, asignar tiempo de estudio (cada uno tiene o logra liberar el que puede) y disciplina.

Leía a Rafael Benatar quien comentaba que a el, la disciplina del estudio de la música le ayudo mucho con su magia.

¿Horas? y días, semanas, meses... decadas

Saludos

----------


## ign

Efectivamente, practicas con las cartas mientras ves la televisión y ni te enteras. Yo procuro salir siempre de casa con una baraja, cuando me aburro la saco (la baraja, no hagamos el chiste fácil  :D ) y tengo entretenimiento entre mezclas, doble lifts, etc... Igual que cualquier otro puede fumarse un cigarro, yo me pongo con mi vicio, jajajaja!
Desde luego, también hay que dedicar tiempo al estudio de los libros, y lo que suelo hacer es pensar y pensar por las noches en la cama, mentalizando lo que he leído, pensando en presentación de algún juego, como puede estar mejor o peor, etc...
Lo mejor de la magia, es que estás todo el día con ella y ni te enteras.
Un saludo.

----------


## mr.magoo

Si conozco lo que decis, hara un mes no salia de ninguna parte sin mi baraja aunque solo practicaba dos cosas, el empalme de una carta y dejarla arriba y una mezcla que mehe inventado yo aunque seguramente ya fue creada por otro en su momento, nunca he visto un libro de magia profesional asi que ni idea..... 

Bueno el caso es que para caminari o ir a clase y tal siempre llevaba cartas, lo malo es que la gente siempre me pedia un truco y yo ni sabia hacer nada medio decente por lo que me jodia mucho el concepto ese de la gente: mira ese todo el dia con las cartas y solo sabe hacer 1 juego y medio, que colgao. 

Por eso lo deje, bueno eso y que mis barajas estan hechas polvo, esquinas dobladas,  cartas por la mitad (para hacer algun juegecillo), faltan cartas... y no se si volverme a comprar mas en la tienda de codo a 0.75 ^^

----------


## Jesus el mago

hombre, por lo general una hora al dia, por que cuando veo la tele practico, cuando estoy en la cocina practico, cuando estoy en el baño leo, cuando voy a dormir leo, cuan......asi siempre que puedo por lo que hay dias que no la cojo y otros dias me paso horas, eso si no pierdo oportunidad, una cosa si te aseguro que la baraja la llevo a todas partes, incluso cuando trabajo, conduzco, espero un cliente, etc.. siempre  aprovecho para sacar una moneda o la baraja... es muy dificil decir el tiempo que dedico.

Un saludo.

Jesus

----------


## 2 de trebol

yo tambien tenia esta duda, no savia si el libro si practicaria...

tengo el libro por la noche me leo un capitulo me repaso las rutinas vivo con mis cartas me las llevo de aqui para alla de alla para aca, ahora he empezado los estudios y tengo 2 barajas en la cartera jajaja

si me aburro en clase las saco i venga control de carta por aqui corte falso por alla doble volteo por aki empalme por el otro lao... yo solo me lo paso pipa, si pierdo el 2 de trebol mientras ensayo me cabreo xDD y vuelvo a empezar... aunque dediques una h en casa mientras las lleves y vayas haciendo tus pruevas y tus ensayos kieras kno ya practicas

te aconsejo el canuto y una baraja vayas donde vayas

----------


## Mago Aranda

pues yo practico 8 horas minimo eso es el dia flojo hoy me he pasado son las seis casi de la mañana y aun estoy por aqui ,,hoy por lo menos he estado 13 horas dandole al tema hay dias que 4 horas otros 6 horas en fin si os digo la verdad . en mi mente el tema esta  las 24 horas hasta durmiendo le hago magia a los angeles jejeje pero tambien a veces desconecto un poco si no acabare majareta  8)  8)

----------


## marshall

Es muy cierto....estamos practicando y pensando en magia todo el tiempo y tal vez ni nos damos cuenta.......por mi parte estoy todo el dia pensando alguna presentacion, trtando de inventar algun juego......estoy todo el dia con mi baraja......las llevo al cole y en los recreos les hago algunos juegos a los amigos....o sino en la puerta de mi casa a los vecinos....todo el dia así........

Tambien hay que darle tiempo a nuestras otra obligaciones.....asi que a no abusar del tiempo que le damos a la magia......

----------


## ExTrEm0

hombre yo el tiempo exacto exacto no lo se, pero no se, siempre que estoy sin hacer nada pues me cojo la baraja. Practico cosas sencillitas primero, como los lifts, etc (aunque parezca una tonteria cada vez salen mejor y eso se nota) y luego ya juegos y eso pa hacerselos a la gente, aunque se lo he hecho a poca gente, aun me da un poco de miedo   :Oops:   un saludo.

----------


## Nacho Conde

Yo lo que se dice practicar no mucho, estare una hora mas o menos al día, pero leer leo batante, a lo mejor leo (exclusivamente magia) unas 3 horas diarias.

Es lo que tiene ser principiante que tienes libros de tecnicas para leer, a patadas.

Lo que si decirte es que el Canuto es una maravilla.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Yo tampoco tengo un horario fijo por ahora, porque todavia estoy de vacaciones y quizas algun dia sole este media hora, u otro 8 horas, depende. Ahier tube tanto tiempo libre que hasta idee un juego y se lo he comentado a "2 de trebol", dice que esta bien.

Pero la semana que viene ya empiezo clases, procuraré estudiar por las noches, después de cenar, no lo se... o los fines de semana. 

Eso si, como la mayoria no me separo de las cartas des de hará un mes, la verdad es que llevo conmigo más de 10 barajas siempre, jajaja, antes las llevaba en un carton de tabaco, ahora las llevo en una caga de galleta metalica, estan más protegidas.

----------


## Mago Londrino

> Yo tampoco tengo un horario fijo por ahora, porque todavia estoy de vacaciones y quizas algun dia sole este media hora, u otro 8 horas, depende. Ahier tube tanto tiempo libre que hasta idee un juego y se lo he comentado a "2 de trebol", dice que esta bien.
> 
> Pero la semana que viene ya empiezo clases, procuraré estudiar por las noches, después de cenar, no lo se... o los fines de semana. 
> 
> Eso si, como la mayoria no me separo de las cartas des de hará un mes, la verdad es que llevo conmigo más de 10 barajas siempre, jajaja, antes las llevaba en un carton de tabaco, ahora las llevo en una caga de galleta metalica, estan más protegidas.



más de 10 barajas?? Que haces los juegos de 10 en 10 :Confused:   :shock: xDD

Hombre, normal que te lleves 2 o 3, llevando una normal, un par trucadas o una trucada y dos normales porsi acaso, pero llevarte diez de un golpe... aparte de la incomodidad que tiene que suponer, menudo papel para encontrar la que busques xD Sin contar que la mayoria de veces no usarás más de 2 o 3 no? pero bueno, almenos la magia fijo que no se te acabará nunca...  :Wink1:  eso si, vigila que no te lo dejes en ningún lado por que no veas la que se lia...  :Lol:  
Saludos! ^^

----------


## tutela

3_de_diamantes eres accionista de Bicycle ? jejee, todo un presupuesto en barajas amigo, yo tambien aconsejaria usar una trucada y 2 o 3 normales. Con respecto a la cantidad de horas, depende, pero trato de sentarme 1 hora con la practica de tecnicas, 1 hora o 2 miro videos, 1 horita que leo...y si sumamos son unas cuantas pero hay dias que se me complica porque tengo mucho trabajo y ahi resto en vez de sumar. En promedio seran de 3 o 4 horas. Y no cuento lo que me ratoneo durante el dia pensando las rutinas que voy a hacer el fin de semana o pensando nuevos juegos, etc.  :D

----------


## rufus

Tienes que leer primero, entender después, asimilar, y memorizar, una vez hayas hecho esto, practicas la técnica, rutina, juego, etc. el tiempo que te haga falta.

Como su propio nombre indica, "rutina", significa que tienes que hacerlo de un modo natural, no puedes estar pensando en lo que haces. así que lo mejor es unavez que se aprende, no dejar de practicarlo  por que se olvida.

Yo hago como te han dicho algunos, la llevo a todos lados (la baraja tb), je, je.

----------


## leonard

A alguien como yo, al que le gusta mucho la cartomagia....nose exactamente cuanto tiempo..pero si puedo decir que varias horas..ya que cuando no tengo nada que hacer..estoy con el mazo al lado...y trato de practicar a fullalgun juego..o efecto hasta conseguir lograrlo lo mejor posible...pero la verdad estoy casi todo el dia...asi es cuando uno siente pasion por algo....

----------


## tm14

yo stoy todo el dia practicando con la baraja, siempre llevo 2 barajas a todos lados, esto todo el dia leyendo practicando y todo, me fascina el mundo dela magia y el ilusionismo, un sludo!!

----------


## Raistlin

Hola, mira el canuto es una maravilla de libro... y aun que le dediques 30 minutos al dia siempre seran 30 minutos provechables, yo creo que ya no es tanto la dedicacion como la constancia, si tu te dedicas 5 horas en un dia ademas de que tanto tiempo no es productivo (desde mi punto de vista) y los demas dias de la semana ni lo tocas el avance es nulo por eso...yo creo que si poco a poco empiezas practicando en un periodo de tiempo tendras un buen dominio _id=as cartas, un saludo y animo.

----------


## Carles

Hola!
yo mas o menos dedico media hora al dia entre semana ya ke estoi estudiando todo el dia y también tengo entreno(handball)pero siempre que voy a algun sitio no me falta una baraja Bicycle azul.
No soy de los que esta haciendo trucos todo el dia pero me gusta mucho!
Yo cuando estoy en mi habitación también me imagino formas de mejorar trucos manipulaciones...
weo un saludo

----------


## Carles

Hola!
yo mas o menos dedico media hora al dia entre semana ya ke estoi estudiando todo el dia y también tengo entreno(handball)pero siempre que voy a algun sitio no me falta una baraja Bicycle azul.
No soy de los que esta haciendo trucos todo el dia pero me gusta mucho!
Yo cuando estoy en mi habitación también me imagino formas de mejorar trucos manipulaciones...
weo un saludo

----------


## Carles

Tambien tengo el canuto....y es una pasada!!

----------


## Samuel magic

Bueno, en realidad no tengo un horario, pero lo que sé es que estoy todo el día con la baraja en la mano, es mi adicción xDD. hago un juego hago otro, ahora ultimamente eh practicado mucho el jokekings. cuando leí el canuto leia bastante al día.

Saludos mágicos    :Wink:

----------


## mariio

no tengo horario fijo yo por ejemplo mientras leo este foro practico y cosas asi
si estoy en la cama viendo la tele practico empalme cosas asi

----------


## Rubén

no creo que sea cuestion de tiempo, sino de lo que agas, si practicas poco tiempo pero lo aprovexas le sacaras un buen partido, un saludo

----------


## Carles

Wenas yo como estudio y he de hacer trabajo, entre semana no m quedea mucho tiempo para practicar pero sobre 1 h. al día ...no estoy siempre una hora seguida pero siempre llevo unabaraja en el bolsillo i cuando me aburro pues hago un doble lift x aqui un triple corte palla...jeje
...

----------


## luisblaine

yo como estudio la universidad, aveces no tengo el tiempo que quisiera, aveces nomas me la paso por el foro para leer un poco, pero casi siempre estoy practicando, mezclas falsas, cosas por el estilo ultimamente florituras y nunca dejo de practicar el salto.    :Wink:

----------


## to

> Solo se que ahora mismo tengo una baraja al lado mia, cuando veo la tele también y demás, cuando voy a la calle no porque para hacer deporte y eso no voy a llevar una baraja, pero cuando salgo al cine, a casa de algún amigo o sitio así siempre la llevo en el bolsillo, por lo que alomejor en un dia puedo estar 2 o 3 horas con la baraja, otro dia 8, variando, pero la verdad esque sois de los que practican mucho (le echo muchisimas horas) no se los demás!


claro yo hago lo mismo siempre con cartas en la mano, aunque mis conocidos me epiezan a decir que es un adcción y yo les digo: no es que m encanta practicar, osea me encanta hacer un movimiento 100, 1000  infinitas veces asi que cuando sale bein es una gran satisfaccion

saludos

----------


## chumito

bueno yo comense hace un mes derrepente por que estoy comenzando 
pero yo practico casi 8 horas diarias 
lo mio es la cartomagia y desde que me despierto siempre tengo las cartas en la mano y trato de performar casi todo el tiempo cada persona que se me aserca le hago uno o dos juegos pero de verdad no se si es por ser nuevo  o es que de verdad me gusta :D 
pero de verdad en la practica esta la clave muchas cosas que no podia hacer cuando comenze ya son muchisimo mas sensillas  :Wink:

----------


## FuNeS

Yo empece hace pokito la verdad... empece ants de verano con unas cartas marca el pato y haciendo trukitos automaticos y leyendo el canuto, hasta que me fui a roma y me compre unas tally-ho alli pq pase por una tienda y vi que tenian articulos d magia...la verdad que no pare de buscar por toda Roma tiendas de magia y encontre esa jaja ahora me he comprado 4 barajas y una svengali y estoy como loco practicando, pero con la uni y los examenes de diciembre no me keda mucho tiempo... a veces ni practico al dia y otros practico 1 hora... cuando acabe esta pesadilla de examenes sera otra cosa

----------


## zunahioshi

Pues la verdad el Canuto si que vale la pena... y mucho!!!.

yo personalmente practico lo que mas puedo al día, por ejemplo en el colegio, en los descansos cuando no tengo nada que hacer voy y alquilo una camara y me ago trucos para irlos perfeccionando cada vez más. 
Lo que yo pienso es que para llegar a ser grande hay que se constante y practicar una y otra vez los mismos trucos... hasta que (como dice Canuto) el juego salga igual de natural haciendolo con trampa que sin trampa.

Saludos.

----------


## boby

yo 3 horas

----------


## froni

Debes practicar lo que veas necesario  para dominar el truco o el movimiento que estes practicando.

----------


## toni

la que te va a caer por abrir un post antiguo

----------


## nano

abrir uno? jajaja si solo fuera abrir uno estaria tranquilo... el caso es que ha habierto mil  :roll:

----------


## Azran

Yo practicar poquito como mucho 30 minutos al dia, pero entre leer y meterme en el foro echo las 3 horas fácil.

----------


## yosti

Yo  en estas vacaciones paracticaba hasta 8 horas diarias  eso contando el tiempo q vei la tele y estaba jugando con las cartas, leer el canuto que la verdad estaba tan metido que lo acabe en menos de una semana y hasta en el coche  en los altos  practicaba 

ahora que he entrado a la universidad pues creo q ya no le deico  mucho tiempo como 30 minutos pero eso si la baraja sigue estando en mi coche

----------


## yosti

Yo  en estas vacaciones paracticaba hasta 8 horas diarias  eso contando el tiempo q vei la tele y estaba jugando con las cartas, leer el canuto que la verdad estaba tan metido que lo acabe en menos de una semana y hasta en el coche  en los altos  practicaba 

ahora que he entrado a la universidad pues creo q ya no le deico  mucho tiempo como 30 minutos pero eso si la baraja sigue estando en mi coche

----------


## ramius

Yo creo que entre leer y practicar lo leido en el canuto esta bien entre una hora y hora y media al dia. No todo es magia en la vida. No hay que obsesionarse sino disfrutar de otras cosas por igual sino puedes acabar empachado de tanta cartomagia.

----------


## CharlyAstt

Yo estoi todas las mañanas de la semana desde las 7 a las 2 de la tarde que es el horiario en el cual estoi en el colegio jejej, toda la tarde si no es que duermo y a la noche hasta que se me cansan las manos y los ojos me duelen tonces no puedo mas y lo dejo :( jejej Me gusta mucho la magia y me siento muy felis cada vez que hago algun juego o practico alguna tecnica xD

----------


## Piter CJ

yo practico cuando descanso de estudiar, por q pienso q es una aficion y no ay q obsesionarse, aunq para algunos es un trabajo, para mi aun no. tol dia con un libro en la mano, cuando no es de la universidad es el canuto, y si no en el foro, que tb se aprende, asi tengo los ojos como brotolas, afuuu

----------


## CharlyAstt

yo todabia no estoi en la universidad por eso trato de aprovechar todo el tiempo que pueda, yo ya empeze a hacer algunos show de ves en cuendo pero cobro muy poco ya que recien me estoi haciendo conocer :D

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Yo no me lo tomo como una carrera de ratas. No tengo prisa en nada. Si un día caen 4 horas, pues 4, si caen 9, pues 9 .. que si estoy una semana sin coger las cartas, pues estoy una semana.

Eso si, mi cabeza esta demasiado tiempo pensando en magia.

45% Magia; 45% Sexo, 10% Resto ... (Que dan por la tele, que hay en la nevera, dónde estan las llaves ...)

----------


## shark

Yo procuro como mínimo una hora al dia, hay dias que puedo 2 ó 3 y hay findes de semana que me pego panzadas de 5 o 6 horas.

Ahora no puedo dedicarle tanto tiempo seguido porque tengo un señor pequeñito (3 meses) en casa que pide biberones cada 4 horas.  :twisted:

----------


## Sombrero

> Yo no me lo tomo como una carrera de ratas. No tengo prisa en nada.


Yo coincido totalmente, y creo que es lo mejor, porque ponerse tantas horas al dia obligatorias, al final termina por desesperarte... Hay dias y dias, de inspiración, de ser patoso  :Lol:  ...

----------


## ign

> ...No tengo prisa en nada...
> Eso si, mi cabeza esta demasiado tiempo pensando en magia.
> 
> 45% Magia; 45% Sexo, 10% Resto ... (Que dan por la tele, que hay en la nevera, dónde estan las llaves ...)



Lo mismo se me podría aplicar a mí, cuando estás inspirado te tiras todo el día y hay otros en los que no haces nada. Yo voy bien calmado, cosa que no quita que está todo el día leyendo o pensando en magia.
Mis porcentajes serían 45% magia, 25% comer, 20% sexo y 10% todo lo demás.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Oliver Rojas

Pues la verdad, la cartomagia se ha convertido en un vicio para mi.
Le dedico por lo menos dos horas al día y fines de semana hasta 8 horas.

Me he llenado de videos y libros de Cartomagia que tengo para un buen rato.  El éxito de esta pasíon es la practica, práctica y practica. Aunque muchas personas tienen mas destreza en las manos que otra. Estoy convnecido que la práctica hace al maestro. No hay otra forma.

----------


## AsDePicas

Primero de todo, me lo tomo con tranquilidad, tampoco me quiero obsesionar, pasito a pasito, yo no tengo prisa. 

Yo le echo a la lectura una hora (mi Canuto) y con los naipes siempre en mi mano, (ya es costumbre) aparte de la lectura, lo acompaño a veces con un visionado de dvd practicando con naipes lo que e leído con lo visual.

Aparte claro está, entrar aquí al foro a menudo y leerme los post de los compañeros.

----------


## pscmax

Yo casi siempre que puedo estoy haciendo magia,ahora mismo estoy con una baraja en la mano,inventando trucos o ensallandolos.Lo que estoy haciendo ahora como casi nunca me acuerdo de todos los juegos que me se los estoy apuntando en una libreta llevo 43 Y LOS QUE ME QUEDAN!!

----------


## Zuluu

Yo siempre que puedo. Practicando de todo cuentas, mezclas, cortes, dobles... y se nota la mejoria.

----------


## marietef

yo voy al retrete con ellas, con eso te lo digo todo.

----------


## josecrestini

pues hay veces que llevo hasta 5 barajas conmigo  :Smile1:  (invisible, card toon, blancas, etc...) nunca sabes en que situacion te puedes encontrar, pero bien es cierto que no sabría decirte cuanto tiempo le dedico pero i cuanto tiempo estoy pensando en ello,

TODO EL DIA  :Smile1: 

saludos!!!

----------


## Yonpiter

Depende del dia, hay dias que te levantas y te acuestas con la baraja. Hay dias que no puedes cogerlas porque entre mi mujer y los dos crios no hay manera.
Pero lo realmente importante es que mientras estes practicando, estes aprendiendo algo.
A mi principalmente lo que me motiva y más me hace aprender es idear un efecto y sacar la tecnica/s que necesito, como lo haria, etc. De esta manera aprendes mucho, ya que le das 1000 vueltas a la baraja, tocas diferentes tecnicas, mejoras algunas y sobre todo, te hace soltarte y que puedas salir de algunas situaciones más que airoso. Con esto no quiero decir que invente juegos, por ejemplo... el juego de la carta firmada en el bolsillo ¿como lo harias si fuese de dorso distinto al resto de la baraja?¿y si quisieses que la firmase por delante y por detras? cosillas asi...
Ah! y cuando entro a una ferreteria o una tienda de todo a 100, me encanta pensar que utilidad mágica le daria a cada cosa... no se si os pasa lo mismo...

Un saludo majetes magetes

----------


## igesle

> los juegos perfectamente explicados


Pues hay cosas que yo no entiendo :!:

----------


## Mistico

Bueno, en mi caso...Hay días que mi novia me tiene que quitar la baraja de las manos :) Trato de dedicar el tiempo que me queda después de trabajar, estudiar (hago criminología, por si hay alguno que también estudie lo mismo) gimnasio ( mente sana en cuerpo sano) y por supuesto mi novia y demás quehaceres de la vida cotidiana...Así pues cuando no trabajo por la mañana ni por la noche me suelen dar ( como esta noche pasada) las 2 de la mañana revisando juegos del Canuto,  viendo videos tanto de técnicas como sólo de efectos...





Un saludo   :)

----------


## MasterJC

bueno, yo le suelo dedicar un par de horitas, pero todo depende del dia, etc. ademas, es cierto que hay k practicarlo en cuqalquier momento, viento la tele, pelis, etc para asimilar el efecto 
saludos

----------

